# Gettting a softop black again



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm hoping to purchase a softtop Z4 next weekend. Have been to see it and arranged everything, the bodywork is in good condition, but there are some dirty marks on the hood. No damage.

What products do you ragtop owners use to bring back the black look and keep it watertight?

You can see the marks here.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Oh crap, have I gone on the BMW forum again ?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Fabsil buddy 2 or 3 coats and it looks like new !! 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

when we had our roadster the roof was in about the same state, all i did was a large bucket of Luke warm water a large jug of warm water with a few drops of APC (all purpose cleaner) i completely soaked the roof with the Luke warm water, then using the warm water with APC and one of them small bristle brushes , i gently agitated the roof to clean it, then a wash down with open hose pipe and then a jug of warm water with the correct dilution of Milton sterilising fluid  gently using the brush rub that in, leave for five Min's and wash down thoroughly with open hose pipe, 
one the fabric is dried i then applied 2 coats of fabsil (bloody great stuff) it has a natural looking darkening affect . so my roof was looking a bit Gray turned a lovely new look black, and the beading from the fabsil is as good as Any wax on metal

guess what i will be doing this weekend on the TTS :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers guys.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look at Daves how to at the top of this section


----------



## TOGWT (Sep 1, 2010)

Faded fabric - caused by ultra violet radiation (UV-B) photo degradation or acidic attack; to help to keep or revive the colour - Renovo Soft Top Reviver a paint-on product that restores faded colour 
www.renovointernational.com/faq.html (Convertible top care by Renovo International)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Have a look at Daves how to at the top of this section


Absolutely young man :wink: :lol:

All you need to know in here - it works!

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115683

Dave


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll second the Johnson BB and Fabsil route. Just make sure you wash the car on a sunny day afterwards and have your camera ready as your roof will be studded with Swarovski crystals!


----------

